# worth it? 1920 Raleigh



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello again 
I am contemplating this bike,unknown maker (raleigh?)thats my guess) , shipping from across the pond ,also what year might this be from?Asked for hub info will relay when i get that info




Is it worth it? , alot of you know what im after, is this ok 

Also this one,a phillips , i dought that the seller will ship across the pond


Thanks In Advance


----------



## morton (Apr 5, 2020)

You obviously know more than I based on your current stable, but unless I'm missing something, you can probably find  rider quality or better state side for much less than you would need to spend to put these in order.

Just saying.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 5, 2020)

I agree--I know little about these but I'm thinking shipping will be a deal killer. I don't think these are particularly expensive bikes. Might take a little more searching but I bet you would save a ton of money. V/r Shawn


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 5, 2020)

I found another, yes its a ladies but it is a large ladies 24 frame and 28 in wheels dates to 1920 they want 200 pounds, 245 usd
-incorrect hub
-no chain guard
-incorrect peddles
-incorrect rear fender stay
2nd picture isnt exact model bt close


----------



## 3-speeder (Apr 5, 2020)

Of the three of these my favorite is the first one. Is that a rear drum brake? Cool.  Perhaps it may be pre-war, not sure. The Phillips looks to have nicer paint but the brake parts look a bit toasty. The ladies model looks to be in good shape but it's not exactly what you were looking for.  Don't rush it. I'm sure you'll  find what you want.


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Apr 5, 2020)

3-speeder said:


> Of the three of these my favorite is the first one. Is that a rear drum brake? Cool.  Perhaps it may be pre-war, not sure. The Phillips looks to have nicer paint but the brake parts look a bit toasty. The ladies model looks to be in good shape but it's not exactly what you were looking for.  Don't rush it. I'm sure you'll  find what you want.



I have begun to look at ladies models only if they have the 24 in frame with 28 in wheels and have the loop frame they tend to be in better shape than most mens models as well , also making them cheaper. Id like to find one in the usa due to shipping costs
found out that this one cant be shipped


----------



## TonyD (Apr 10, 2020)

1951 C.W.S said:


> I have begun to look at ladies models only if they have the 24 in frame with 28 in wheels and have the loop frame they tend to be in better shape than most mens models as well , also making them cheaper. i.d. like to find one in the usa due to shipping costs
> found out that this one cant be shipped




Jeff Rowse. He has several different sizes and all guys frames. Very reasonable and east coast in the states, but he’s from the UK.. great guy check him out on the Cabe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 10, 2020)

Keep looking, set up a craigslist search bot.  They will show up.


----------

